# BBWMoon a Cover Girl?



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

BBWMoon a Cover Girl? Well, umm... No, but...

Last night as I was yet, again... Sleepless in Brooklyn, I went into one of my little photo programs and made myself a Dimension's Cover Girl.  
The main picture was of me in Venice Beach, CA this Summer.

Creating the Picture was just for Fun, and I thought I would share it here.
I must admit, I pulled out two copies from my bookshelf to go by, One of Cat, and Heather. You go, Girls! 

I must admit, Cat... Everytime I see any BIG funky Roadside object, I think of you!  

Enjoy! (Innocent on the left, Naughty on the right)







~Allie


----------



## FEast (Oct 4, 2005)

Even 'though you're no longer printing _DIMENSIONS_ magazine, why not put a new faux DIM cover online each month, having prospective models submit their photos like they did when you were still in print?

I suspect somebody here who's proficient in a photo program would be glad to pitch in, so you wouldn't have to handle that aspect of it, and you could select a few old timers (hopefully with good taste  ) to judge the photos and make each month's selection. Or you could post a few of the prospects and let everybody vote on them.

Waddya think? I certainly don't want to add to your already overburdened life, but I suspect this could be accomplished with little effort on your part. You could insist that the photos be submitted within certain parameters, such as size and format, so you wouldn't have to bother with scanning.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Allie!!! Great job. You look so cute on the cover...too bad that Conrad is not doing the print mag right now, you would make a great covergirl. Having been on the cover twice myself...I know what a boost it is!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks, Sandie!

The more I look at your picture, The more I think with our similar hairstyles and facial features, we could pass almost as Sisters, and...

since we could almost be Sisters, perhaps I could have some 
of your Caramel Nut Candy?? lol, just teasing! 

Great Picture, by the way! (ALWAYS Love your Hair!)

Hugs
~Allie


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 4, 2005)

That's such a neat idea!


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 4, 2005)

FEast said:


> Even 'though you're no longer printing _DIMENSIONS_ magazine, why not put a new faux DIM cover online each month, having prospective models submit their photos like they did when you were still in print?
> 
> I suspect somebody here who's proficient in a photo program would be glad to pitch in, so you wouldn't have to handle that aspect of it, and you could select a few old timers (hopefully with good taste  ) to judge the photos and make each month's selection. Or you could post a few of the prospects and let everybody vote on them.
> 
> Waddya think? I certainly don't want to add to your already overburdened life, but I suspect this could be accomplished with little effort on your part. You could insist that the photos be submitted within certain parameters, such as size and format, so you wouldn't have to bother with scanning.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



i like to consider myself rather proficient in photoshop and could help out. i love messing around with it (having quite got the hang of morphing, however).


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 4, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> BBWMoon a Cover Girl? Well, umm... No, but....



Pics are still there and waiting. If there is a next issue of the print magazine, you're at the front of the line for the cover.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Pics are still there and waiting. If there is a next issue of the print magazine, you're at the front of the line for the cover.



Sent you a PM, Conrad. You're very sweet. I think I look a tad different than a few years ago... hmmm I feel like I went from Vixen to Blitzen.  
lol  

Hmmm, maybe I could eat a few less candy bars... and go back to Vixen land!

~Allie


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 4, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Hmmm, maybe I could eat a few less candy bars... and go back to Vixen land!



Oh, no need for that. Our definition of "Vixen" is rather wide.


----------



## Waikikian (Oct 4, 2005)

If you did a monthly faux cover, you could make up headlines for faux articles inside. This has possibilities.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 4, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Pics are still there and waiting. If there is a next issue of the print magazine, you're at the front of the line for the cover.



Hmm...did anyone else notice this enticing tidbit at the end of the forum's FAQ?? 



Webmaster(in the FAQ) said:


> ...In fact, the entire brand-new issue of Dimensions is on the site right now, but I won't tell you where ;-).



Anyone up for a treasure hunt?


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 4, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hmm...did anyone else notice this enticing tidbit at the end of the forum's FAQ??



Hate to disappoint you, Randi, but that issue was new a while ago... However, it IS up there somewhere. Unfortunately I am not sure where.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Neat! A treasure hunt with the chief pirate also digging around for the buried treasure!

Just send us a set of DVDs with images of all your hard drives... I'll vounteer to go first. Muhuhahaha. Wait, no! I didn't mean to laugh evilly there! No, wait! I'll be good!

Aw, nuts. There goes my chance. The rest of you will have to try harder. I think he's wise to this trick.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

OK, about doing the covers... Simple as slurping spaghetti. Here's a tutorial.

1. Get a picture.
2. Get a graphics editing program that can do text in different fonts. MS Word could do it with WordArt, if you don't want to use a real program.
3. Mess around until it looks right.
4. Find a picutre of a UPC barcode and stick it in the lower left corner.

Now anyone can be a Dimensions girl! Even me! I promise, however, to spare you all the agony of looking at me in my French Maid costume. Some things are better left unseen by the general public.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 4, 2005)

fatlane said:


> OK, about doing the covers... Simple as slurping spaghetti. Here's a tutorial.....


Hehehe... Theoretically that's true, but there's a whole industry of cover designer experts and analysts with tons of secrets on how to make a cover stand out at the newsstand. The art of the deal is to a) get noticed with a catchy design and b) follow that up with good headlines and interest-provoking tag lines. That is the difference between languishing on the shelf and ending up in the shopping cart. With commercial magazines, seemingly minor cover design differences can translate into tens of thousands of dollars made or lost.


----------



## Cat (Oct 4, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> I must admit, Cat... Everytime I see any BIG funky Roadside object, I think of you!



Awesome cover, Allie! 

Now, as for the roadside architecture. Why not take someone along to get photographed with the object?! We need new submissions, hint, hint. You'd be a beautiful addition!!

By the way, I just updated the Big Girl, Big Stuff site the other day with a couple of submissions. Check 'em out!
http://www.biggirlbigstuff.com/


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

... hence the reason these are fake covers. 

And I just deleted my French Maid pics. Seemed like a good idea at the time, though.


----------



## FEast (Oct 5, 2005)

you crack me up. Actually, I have a good photo program, and I doubt it's all that simple. Actually, I sometimes think they make them difficult on purpose. I've been trying to learn more about mine so I can finish Bountiful's website. I have several books on that particular program, and they're as difficult to understand as the program itself.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia



fatlane said:


> Now anyone can be a Dimensions girl! Even me! I promise, however, to spare you all the agony of looking at me in my French Maid costume. Some things are better left unseen by the general public.


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 5, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Oh, no need for that. Our definition of "Vixen" is rather wide.




Pun intended? Hehe


----------



## Daimon (Oct 5, 2005)

Well I think you would be an excellent candidate for _Bodacious_ magazine. Maybe they can feature your exquisite poetry too


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2005)

Tami, I was just going to post somewhat the same thing. Nice turn of a phrase, Conrad... 

Cat, I still can't get used to your avatar. That is SO not the you we're used to.    Allie welcome to the Dimensions Magazine covergirl hall of fame. I hope you get your chance one day. But maybe if it happens for real, you can be on the cover on your scooter?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 5, 2005)

I still dream about Brooklyn! I attended Pratt '69-'73 and didn't move to Manhattan 'til '76... I lived for a few months on the Greenpoint-W'msburg border in the early 90s when that scene was hot...


----------



## Cat (Oct 5, 2005)

Tina said:


> Cat, I still can't get used to your avatar. That is SO not the you we're used to.



Sorry to scare ya, Tina. ;-) It is Halloween month, so I thought I'd get in the spirit of things.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice, job, Allie. Keep the good pictures coming!


----------



## deancox (Oct 5, 2005)

I wish it were so, Miss. You are lovely.


----------



## Tina (Oct 6, 2005)

Not sure I'll ever be able to meet you at Arby's now, Cat. *shudder* Please don't hurt me.

Actually, it's great. I'll try to keep the wire hangars far away from you, though.


----------

